# Cyprus retirement village



## Veronica

Retirement in Cyprus
Do you worry about being alone in a strange country in your twighlight years?
Situated in a popular village in the Paphos district within a short drive to Paphos this is the first project of its kind on the Island.
This is something that has long been needed in Cyprus and we are proud to be able to offer it to our clients.
Many retired people are looking to enjoy a more satisfying future on a paradise island somewhere in the sun to escape the dismal weather and long winters of the UK and other Northern European countries.
For many it will be Tsada Old Mill retirement village currently being created in Cyprus.

For information and pictures go to
Tsada Old Mill retirement vilalge.

Or telephone us on 00357 26654423 or 00357 99041271


----------

